# Road Bike (22"-23")



## Losidan (12 May 2010)

Hello,

looking for a roadie. Budget is £200. Ideally would like sti rather than downtube shifters but will consider either. I live in west yorks but happy to travel a bit. 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## emulsifier12 (5 Jun 2010)

These guys (Back to bikes) in Stafford, Staffordshire have a Dawes Impulse with triple chainset and 8 gears at the back with STI brake/gear lever on the drops. It has 700c rims and good tyres.

It is priced at £120. I was tempted to buy it but have just finished my Dawes Galaxy to a simililar spec. 


*Back-2-bikes*

Unit 4, Greyfriars Business Park,, Greyfriars Way,http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...n=0.006225,0.013733&z=16&iwloc=A&output=embed
Stafford ST16 2RF, United Kingdomhttp://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...n=0.006225,0.013733&z=16&iwloc=A&output=embed

Get Directions
01785 257 483
http://www.back2bikes.org.uk/index.html
Contact them and see if they still have it. They were very helpful when I was there on Thursday looking for a alu MTB frame for my Dad.


----------

